# Questions on guide size options and timer priority setting



## gbailey666 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just got my new 922 yesterday. Haven't had much chance to really dive into the new features yet, letting it sit a full day before trying out the search functionality etc.

One thing that is annoying is that I cannot find any option to change the guide layout. On the 722 the optoin was present to set the guide to different layouts, I believe they were named standard and enhanced. I am looking for the same thing in the 922. 

On the 722 setting the guide to, I believe, enhanced allowed you to see the full program description of a highlighted show in the guide. The 922 default clips a majority of the program description and it is necessary to hit info on any and every show that you want to see the full description text.

I've looked thru all the system settings and can't find this option. Does anyone know if this option is available in the 922 configuration anywhere?

Also, on the 722 you could go to one screen to set the priority of timers. So far on the 922 the only way I've found to do this is in each individual timer there is an option to change its priority. So you have to go to each timer to adjust your timer priorities versus doing it on one screen, Is this available anywhere?

Thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi..

You pretty much only get the one EPG config on the 922. I'm only guessing, but I think the nature of the GUI they have designed here must not lend itself well to further options, so they haven't offered any way to customize it.

Maybe if enough people ask they will consider other scenarios... but it doesn't seem like hey have at this point.

I'm not sure I understand the question about timers entirely... It might just be me being dense this evening though!

You (as you already know) can change the timer priority when you define it, or through the "Edit" option on the Timer list.

There is an option in the Menu to change the Timer defaults. Is that what you are talking about?

IF you are asking is there a way to edit multiple timers at the same time and change all priorities in one fell swoop... I could be wrong, but I don't know if there has ever been a way to do this on any receiver. But I may be misunderstanding your actual question.


----------



## gbailey666 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Stewart.

Bummer on the guide, it was nice having the option on the 722 to have different guide display options.

On the priority editing Im talking about the screen on the 722 where you can edit the priorities of all timers on one screen by selecting one and either moving it up or down or all the way to the top or the bottom of the priority list. It is much easier to edit the priorities of all your timers at once on one screen versus having to go to each timer edit option and move just that one. Im sorry I can't recall the exact steps in the 722 menu system to get to that page but it was there. When I get home tonight I"ll try to send a more detailed set of steps to that 722 screen by looking at hte 722 I still have in my bedroom.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, I know what you are talking about... A way to select a timer and then "move up" or "move down" without actually having to go into another Edit menu.

That would be a nice feature to have.


----------

